

NoSQL at Twitter, Presentation at NoSQL EU 2010 - mattrepl
http://www.slideshare.net/kevinweil/nosql-at-twitter-nosql-eu-2010

======
briandoll
This is a really great tech presentation and it reads very well too.

It's interesting that it seems Twitter (and to some degree Facebook) are
tackling really interesting problems that span every layer of technology in a
way we haven't really seen since the early days of Google.

As a social graph becomes more integral to the applications many of us build,
Twitter is a great example of what problems we may be facing down the road.

------
papachito
The download file is a keynote file. Not readable on windows or linux without
major pain, thanks Apple for making me feel like in the 90s all over again
with your closed file formats.

